

Portuguese school gives the same PIN number to all students - psykovsky
http://www.reddit.com/r/security/comments/2gp7uo/portuguese_school_gives_the_same_pin_number8888/

======
psykovsky
I should add: the usernames are the card numbers, which are sequential...
/facepalm

~~~
yebyen
I never had a card or pin number at school. Please enlighten me, what do the
cards get used for? Lunch koney? Coursework? What are some potential abuses?

Can the pins be changed? It doesn't seem like this story is getting any
traction, so maybe you better provide more details.

